# [UK] Heftige Strafen für Ping-Abzocker



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*Service Provider:* Speedreview Limited  *
Information Provider:* N/A 
*Breaches upheld against:* Speedreview Limited  *
Service title:* 070 Unknown Missed Calls  *

Breaches upheld:* Fairness (Misleading); Pricing Information (Cost); Contact Information; Inappropriate Promotion; and Complaint Investigation  *

Sanctions:* Formal reprimand; *£150,000 fine; and, claims for refunds are to be paid by the service provider for the full amount spent by users, except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.     



Service Provider:* Mr J** S** t/a JST Promotions  
*Information Provider:* N/A   *

Breaches upheld against:* Mr J*S* t/a JST Promotions  *Service title:* 070 Unknown Missed Calls  *
Breaches upheld:* Fairness (Misleading); Pricing Information (Cost); Contact Information; Inappropriate Promotion; and Complaint Investigation  *Sanctions:* Formal reprimand; *£110,000 fine; and, claims for refunds are to be paid by the service provider for the full amount spent by users, except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.     



Service Provider:* PCB Telecom Limited 
*Information Provider:* N/A  *
Breaches upheld against:* PCB Telecom Limited  *
Service title:* 070 Unknown Missed Calls  *
Breaches upheld:* Fairness (Misleading); Pricing Information (Cost); Contact Information; Inappropriate Promotion; and Complaint Investigation  *

Sanctions:* Formal reprimand;* £500,000 fine; and, claims for refunds are to be paid by the service provider for the full amount spent by users, except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.




Service Provider:* Enbel Limited  *

Information Provider:* N/A 
*Breaches upheld against:* Enbel Limited  *
Service title:* 070 Unknown Missed Calls  *
Breaches upheld:* Fairness (Misleading); Pricing Information (Cost); Contact Information; Inappropriate Promotion; and Complaint Investigation  *

Sanctions:* *Formal reprimand; £110,000 fine; and, claims for refunds are to be paid by the service provider for the full amount spent by users, except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.* 




*Service Provider:* Symtek Communications Limited
*Information Provider:* N/A  *
Breaches upheld against:* Symtek Communications Limited  *
Service title:* 070 Unknown Missed Calls  *
Breaches upheld:* Fairness (Misleading); Pricing Information (Cost); Contact Information; Inappropriate Promotion; and Complaint Investigation  *

Sanctions:* *Formal reprimand; £250,000 fine; and, claims for refunds are to be paid by the service provider for the full amount spent by users, except where there is good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.



Das sind über 1,1 Millionen Pfund Strafe für fünf Ping-Betrüger!

In Deutschland lief das Geschäft reibungsloser, weil man mit Wattestäbchen einen Betrüger halt nur streicheln kann, aber nicht treffen...

Kommentar ist überflüssig. 
*

siehe bereits hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/56023-uk-regulierer-geht-gegen-pingspammer-vor.html

Da sieht man erst, *wie lächerlich dagegen das Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur ist.*
Vor allem hat man in Deutschland von 2003 bis 2006 fast nur zugeschaut und ja noch nicht einmal Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote verhängt - halt eben nur mit dem Wattestäbchen gekitzelt - zur Freude der Freunde der Heppenheimer, Darmstädter und des Magdeburger Kreisels sowie der dänisch-italienisch-slowenischen Partner der DTMS. Da bin ich ja noch rückwirkend empört, wenn ich im Vergleich sehe, wie resolut man in UK den Anfängen wehrt (Pingbetrug war dort relativ neu)

und Gewinnanrufsbetrügereien begannen in UK auch später und sind dort längst Vergangenheit. Die völlig unzureichende Regulierung in UK ist bei all ihren Schwächen definitiv um Längen effektiver als die deutsche Regulierung. Das heißt nichts weiter, als dass man die deutsche Regulierung insgesamt als "unterirdisch" bewerten muß.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*AW: [UK] Heftige Strafen für Ping-Abzocker*

Zur Kritik an den Maßnahmen in UK:
Phonepayplus pocket 10% of 11.2 million pound missed call scam - The Scream!



> these are regulatory fines and cannot exceed 10% of the revenue from the scam and are capped at £250,000.
> that would mean these four scams alone may have netted at least £11,200,000
> of course if Phonepayplus had referred these scams to the police for criminal investigation, Phonepayplus and the billing Networks would not have been able to take and keep a share of this revenue.
> *crime doesn't pay...............*_*no the victims do*_


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2009)

*AW: [UK] Heftige Strafen für Ping-Abzocker*

angeblich sind 2 Millionen Briten auf die Betrüger hereingefallen...


----------

